# puig



## Tommeliten

Hola!
Hay alguien que conoce el sentido de la palabra "_un puig"_?
Gracias


----------



## jazyk

Un puig es un monte o montaña, pero no es español, es catalán.


----------



## Valvs

A propósito, se pronuncia "puch".


----------



## andriubcn

Aquí tienes la definición (en catalán). Como bien te comentan,  se refiere a una elevación del terreno, una pequeña montaña.


----------



## Jellby

Puig, además, es un apellido catalán relativamente común, con lo que "un Puig" podría ser una persona de la familia Puig, apellidada Puig.


----------



## de Quinto

En catalán "puig", en aragonés "pueyo" y en castellano (creo) "poyo". Los tres provienen del latín _PODIUM_, monte o colina. La forma castellana no la he encontrado en el diccionario, pero al buscar información sobre la forma aragonesa, la compara con las otras 2.


----------



## ErOtto

de Quinto said:


> ... y en castellano (creo) "poyo"...


 
Va a ser que no. 



> *poyo**.*
> (Del lat. _podĭum_).
> 
> *1. *m. Banco de piedra, yeso u otra materia, ...
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## Agró

En Navarra tenemos un pueblo que se llama Pueyo. A las pequeñas elevaciones no se les llama _pueyos_, sin embargo.
En esta imagen del pueblo pueden ver por qué se llama así.
Añado además que cuando nos referimos a ese pueblo añadimos "donde las gallinas llevan bragas". Adivinen por qué.
Saludos


----------



## de Quinto

En Aragón tenemos Pueyo de Araguás, El Pueyo de Jaca, Pueyo de Fañanás, El Pueyo de Morcat, Pueyo de Marguillén, Pueyo de Santa Cruz, el Santuario del Pueyo en Barbastro, el Santuario del Pueyo en Belchite... También nos encontramos con Puibolea, Puy de Cinca, El Poyo del Cid y con Puigmoreno. Todos ellos comparten una característica, y es que están en un "lugar alto que permite ver una panorámica". No sé si existe como palabra con este significado, según el DRAE no, pero sí existe en los nombre de muchos lugares, y todos ellos con el mismo origen, PODIO, ya que en Francia encontramos lugares llamados "Puy" y "Puech", en Italia "Poggio", en Galicia "Poio" y en Cataluña "Puig".

Por otro lado, en el ambiente rural de algunas zonas de Aragón sí se usa "Pueyo" para referirse a una loma.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Añado además que cuando nos referimos a ese pueblo añadimos "donde las gallinas llevan bragas". Adivinen por qué



¿Por qué?


----------



## Agró

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Por qué?


Si una gallina pone un huevo em ese pueblo, lo más probable es que el huevo acabe rodando por las cuestas y rompiéndose. Con bragas eso no sucedería. Es, en todo caso, una hipérbole para enfatizar que las calles de ese pueblo no son llanas sino muy empinadas.


----------

